# looping (education)



## Pilarcita

Hola, ¿puede alguien  ayudarme a encontrar el equivalente en español de looping?
Contexto:
*Specific school reforms such as multiage education, block scheduling, and "looping" have also demonstrated encouraging results.*
Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Ritoha

Hola,
Esto quizás ayude,
*Looping* in *Education* - Time to Make It a Fundamental Practice *...*
The practice of placing the same group of students with one teacher for more than one year is referred to in *education* as *looping*. *...*
www.open*education*.net/.../*looping*-in-*education*-time-to-make-it-a-fundamental-practice/


----------



## Pilarcita

Thank you very much, Ritoha, I was wondering if there was a Spanish word that would save me the trouble to explain the concept.
Cheers, and thanks again


----------



## Ritoha

Hi, if there is i don't know it,you will have to hope one of our Spanish teacher's does! 
Just a thought,if you Google it quite a few of the original articles are from the U.S.,it might be that they are in Spanish also?
          Regards.


----------



## Pilarcita

Could be, but just as well I'll explain the concept, that's what I like of the English language, that with one word you can say a whole concept, like this case and many more others.
Thanks again, Ritoha


----------



## shake0615

I too would like to know if there is any kind of equivalent in Spanish or if a native speaker could offer a translation that captures the main idea.

Saludos.


----------



## Galactica23

Estuve leyendo acerca del tema "looping education" y entiendo perfectamente de lo que se trata, habría que modular el término, y en este momento sólo se me ocurre "trabajos con profesores/as guías, para los primeros años de estudio" sé que es un poco extenso, pero de lo mismo se pueden desprender otras ideas. En mi país, decimos "profesores jefes" a aquellos que nos hacen clases hasta 4to, 5to básico, y despúes vuelven al primer nivel para enseñarles a los más pequeños. (De hecho, así estudié los primeros 5 años) 
(apenas, tenga un mejor término lo escribo  )


----------



## Aserolf

También tuve este dilema de encontrar una sola palabra para _*'looping'*_, pero no la hay. 
Lo que en México se usa es: 

trabajar como maestro en grados consecutivos 
trabajar dos (o 3, o 4, etc.) grados consecutivos con los mismos alumnos
enseñar grados consecutivos 
continuar con el mismo grupo en grados consecutivos
maestro/a de grados consecutivos
etc. etc.

En fin, que la idea es tener o hacerse cargo de *"grados consecutivos"* = _*'looping' *_

Es mi sugerencia, pero siempre abierta a nuevas ideas ;o) ~Saludos


----------



## Aserolf

Se me olvidó, haciendo una búsqueda por Google, encontré varias páginas donde hablan de: *"años académicos consecutivos"*

Aunque para el caso, viene a ser algo muy parecido a *"grados consecutivos"*.

~Saludos ;o)


----------



## Lunangelmar

educación circular


----------

